# نصائح للمصممين



## pola (8 يناير 2006)

أنت الآن عرفت الطريقة التي يجب أن تستفيد منها في التصميم..وعرفت الفرق بين الجرافيك..وبين التصميم وعرفت أيضاً أن ليس كل عمل مزدحم جميل..وليس كل عمل هادئ قبيح..بل المطلوب هو أن توصل الفكرة بأحسن شكل ممكن..
يعني هناك 3 قواعد يجب أن تراعيها دائماً.. 

الأول.. أصل الفكرة
ثانياً... نظافة العمل
ثالثاً... الألوان 

الفكرة الجديدة...التأثير الجميل والجديد والصحيح...الألوان...العمق المطلوب من التصميم
كل هذه الأمور التي قد تراها صعبة في بادئ الأمر..ستكون أمراً طبيعياً فيما بعد ستلاحظ أن ذوقك قد أصبح يسير في مسير محاط بهذه القواعد.. 

وقواعد أخرى تكتشفها بمرور الزمن..وبالإستمرارية التي ترسم لك طريقة ومنهجاً فريداً في التصميم..من خلال هذا المنهج تصيغ أفكاراً خاصة بك وتعرف بها فيما بعد.. 

وبالتالي..فعلى سبيل المثال أن تلغي مسألة كونك لا تستطيع من بالك تماماً..لأن كل محترف بدأ من الصفر ولكن بالإستمرارية وبالإصرار وصل إلى مرحلة رائعة.. 

وبالنسبة لك فإني على يقين أنك إذا أكثرت التمرين..وتابعت أعمالك بدقة أكثر..فإنك في المستقبل غير البعيد ستفوق كل المصممين الذين عرفتهم..أنا وغيري..ولكن بالتمرين المتواصل.. 

نـعم من يرافق مصمم ما .. يكون متأثراً به وبتصاميمه.. فلذلك أنت من الآن فصاعداً يجب أن تكون تصاميمك ذات خيال فني..تستطيع أن تنسبه لنفسك بالذات بعيداً عن إلتقاط صور الآخرين..والفلاتر..
صورة تصنع كل أجزائها بنفسك....بحيث تكون فخوراً عندما تعرضها..لكونها عمل صنعه خيالك الخاص.. 

أي أنك تحمل إحساس الأبوة للوحاتك..تحس أن اللوحة التي تقوم بتصميمها هي جزء من كيانك مثلما يعتبر الرسام اللوحات التي يرسمها..هي جزءً من حياته وشخصيته... يجب أن تكون لوحاتك بهذا المستوى من الأهمية..وبالطبع فإن مثل هذا الإحساس لايمكن تحقيقه..إلا إذا كان العمل متعوباً عليه إلى درجة تحس أنه ملك لك فقط وفقط.... 

أبحث دائماً عن (الدروس التعليمية ) في الإنترنت...فإنها مهمة جداً...لتتعرف على الطرق التي يستخدمها المحترفون..في التصميم..والجرافيك..فإن الجرافيكي إذا كان مقطوعاً عن التطور..فإنه سيبقى يراوح في مكانه...وبعض الأحيان قد يبقى في الخلف .. عندما يسبقه الآخرون. 


وحاول أن تدقق في كل عمل تراه..حتى إن اعتبرته بسيطاً...فإن فن الجرافيك جامع لفنون عديدة..ويظهر بصور مختلفة...صور فوتوغرافية...أشكال هندسية...تأثيرات...و.... 

عفواً....يجب عليك التدقيق في اللوحة وترى الأمور التي إستفاد منها المصمم..كل شيء على حده...ولاتغرك الألوان..واللوحات الكبيرة...فإن كثيراً من الأعمال الرائعة..صغيرة الحجم..ولكن ذات مغزى بعيد المدى عن غير المتمعن فيه...... وتذكر أن المهم هو جودة التصميم...لا الوقت الذي يستغرقه...وليكن في علمك..أن لاتكتفي بالقليل من اللايرات...فيجب أن يكون عملك كبيراً..لا بالحجم..لكن بالمحتوى...ذو تداخلات..وأبعاد كثيرة...تجعل المشاهد منجذباً إليه..يفكر في غموضه..أو الأمور الكثيرة الموجودة فيه.. 


هذا هو سر العمل الناجح....فتذكر... 


التصميم : 

انعكاس ما بداخل الإنسان (روح ,قلب ,جسد, محيط ,مناخ)....التصميم شعر .. خاطرة .. ذكريات .. التصميم مشاعر .. احاسيس .. حنان .. شوق . فراق و حرمان .. و و و إلخ 


الخطوة من كل مصمم لنشر عمله : 

ان يعبر بما في داخله للآخرين . من خلال عمله الفني. من أي زاوية يجب أن ننظر إلى التصميم : 

يجب ان نعرف كيف نتذوق الفن اولاً . 
بعدها ندلي بآرائنا .. بصراحة تامة. 

يجب ان نربط إحساسنا بالعمل ..
إذا وجدناه متناغم مع اذواقنا .. مع روحنا . مشاعرنا تجدها قد عكست ما بداخلك..
حينها ندلي بالإعجاب بكل سرور لهذا العمل الذي يوفق صاحبه بالتميز في ايصال الفنان عمله إلى وجداننا بكل جدارة . 


ماذا ننتظر من التصميم : ننتظر الجمال .. 
ننتظر المعنى ..
ننتظر الهدف ..
ننتظر الأداء.. 
ننتظر التميز ..

في هذه المرحلة .. لو لم نجد ما كنا نتوقع حصوله في العمل من اخراج للعناصر و أداء فني بالشكل المطلوب
هنا يحق لنا ان نناقش المصمم في نقاط العمل , بإطلاعه بوجود ملاحظة في زاوية معين, او نقطة ظعف في التصميم .

والمصمم هنا يسعد حقاً.. خاصه إذا كان من الذين يتقبل الملاحظات برحابة صدر . وبكل سرور 

ولا ننسى أن الإنتقاد فن ..يجب ان نعرف وندرب انفسنا على فن الانتقاد وابداء الملاحظات 
مع تحياتي لكم 
منقول للفائدة 
لا تحرمونا من الردود
​


----------

